# Federal pioneer



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mclovin said:


> Who thinks that Fpe breaker panels are horrible i think there too small and not only that ive had a problem with breakers not tripping!


They made them so they do not trip that is why there out of business.:thumbup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They made them so they do not trip that is why there out of business.:thumbup:


Harry, they still sell them and install them in Canada under Federal Pioneer, they are opened by the same company that owns Square D.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've never had a call that said my breaker is not tripping, I love FPE panels, glad 100,000's were installed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Harry, they still sell them and install them in Canada under Federal Pioneer, they are opened by the same company that owns Square D.


Oh i did not know that ..thanks..


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Oh i did not know that ..thanks..



Check them out here at Home Depot Canada

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...&N=51+4294964303&catalogId=10051&Nty=1&s=true


----------



## mclovin (Feb 22, 2011)

yea i believe that there still sold by schnider electric but i think the discontinued the resi line


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

mclovin said:


> yea i believe that there still sold by schnider electric but i think the discontinued the resi line


Not yet. They have discontinued the disconnects and the commercial panels. Now using Sq D . Actually the resi panel main breakers are SQ D
The residential line is pretty huge. They got their big push back in 72/73 by dropping the price on the panels and breakers. Prior to that Sq D, Westinghouse/ITE were the major resi suppliers.
I bet that every electrician has a story about them NOT tripping. Best one I saw was a stove wired on a 2 pole 15a, and didn't trip with the oven and all the elements on. Although, the 125 and 150s don't take too many trips and then they are toast. 
If memory serves me, I think, many years ago, there was a requirement in Ontario that specifically stated the Federal panels had to be mounted on drywall and not plywood,(fire hazard)


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I've never had a call that said my breaker is not tripping, I love FPE panels, glad 100,000's were installed.


You know it. Nothing beats an arc-welding demonstration with #12 copper electrode.


----------



## Casketmaker (Mar 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> They made them so they do not trip that is why there out of business.:thumbup:


Yeh really


----------



## pesdfw (Jun 23, 2010)

NBC

Dallas Morning News


----------



## mclovin (Feb 22, 2011)

Dallas Fire-Rescue determined that the fire in March started in the electrical panel in the garage. The Clardys' home was equipped with a Federal Pacific Stab-Lok, a type of circuit breaker in thousands of North Texas homes that is now widely thought by engineers, electricians and house inspectors to be defective - and dangerous.
Experts first began saying in 1980 that a high percentage of the circuit breakers failed to trip. After testing the devices for about two years, the Consumer Product Safety Commission said the government lacked sufficient data to warrant a recall. No warning was ever issued.
But in recent years, engineers studying them independently have found that the circuit breakers can overload and cause fires. Many have been replaced in the decades since they were manufactured, but one expert estimates they are still used in 20 million homes nationwide.


thats hilarious i can't believe that those death traps are still sold! i will never install one of those panels on my jobs ever again


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

there was recall on old fpe but i think the new ones are ok, i dont think a big company like schneider would sell bad breakers!! they wouldnt pass UL if they were not ok


----------



## mclovin (Feb 22, 2011)

oliquir said:


> there was recall on old fpe but i think the new ones are ok, i dont think a big company like schneider would sell bad breakers!! they wouldnt pass UL if they were not ok



yea but how many times do you go and install something from factory that was tested at factory and it fails within a couple days/weeks. i know i have for sure


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

wcord said:


> Not yet. They have discontinued the disconnects and the commercial panels. Now using Sq D . Actually the resi panel main breakers are SQ D
> The residential line is pretty huge. They got their big push back in 72/73 by dropping the price on the panels and breakers. *Prior to that Sq D, Westinghouse/ITE were the major resi suppliers.*


 
Westinghouse/ITE???? Westinghouse & I-T-E were 2 different companies...


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Norcal said:


> Westinghouse/ITE???? Westinghouse & I-T-E were 2 different companies...


I know that. New laptop and too lazy go edit the / to a ,


----------



## sparkey1305 (Mar 27, 2011)

FPE panels are great for business. I just tell the homeowner to google FPE stab-lok. They can't get their panel changed fast enough. FPE is all over the San Fernando valley.


----------

